# strength



## Hanzo04 (Jun 21, 2004)

what should i do to make my body hard and cut so that i can absorb blows to the body easier?


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> what should i do to make my body hard and cut so that i can absorb blows to the body easier?


Being hard and cut has nothing to do with sound muscle tone for impact conditioning.  It has more to do with body fat percentage.

Don't really know what you are looking for, but you might want to check out some boxing/full contact schools for guidance on this topic.  Muscling up is only one of many factors that will help you with taking hits.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2004)

So...do you want to get cut and ripped or do you want to absorb blows?  I'm not cut and ripped, but I can handle blows just fine.

There are breathing techniques you can use - a particular one for when you're about to receive a blow - that will minimize the injury, if not prevent one.


----------



## Faye (Jun 21, 2004)

I have the same problem, not directly hitting me, but when I'm holding a kicking back for instance, when my partner kicks at me, I flew back all the time, however, if someone who knows how to control their kicks/punches, i'm fine... but the lower belts always sends me flying, i need help. I breath out when they hit the bag, but I still flies!! Help!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2004)

One of my first TKD instructors used to make us stand in a somewhat modified natural stance with our hands behind our backs. There were 2 people on each side of you throwing roundhouse kicks into your stomach.  Each person did "x" amount of roundhouses off of the front leg then they would switch. Then he determined an "x" amount of roundhouse kicks off of the rear leg then they would switch sides. You had to hold your ground as best as you could plus breathe in short breaths because after one would kick the other would kick. It taught me how to protect when breathing in this situation.  :asian: 

On another note I thought this was a joke at first but it all comes down to conditioning your body and proper breathing.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 21, 2004)

Breathing is certainly key to taking a hard blow... but my qestion is Why are you so concerened about taking a hit?  are you having problems within your school or is it altercations in the street?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> ... but my qestion is Why are you so concerened about taking a hit?  are you having problems within your school or is it altercations in the street?



Are you referring this question at me?


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Jun 21, 2004)

Breathing will be a key factor in withstanding a good strike to the body. Listen to boxers when they fight. They are both breathing out for the entire time they are engageged whether they are throwing punches or pretecting and countering. When I say engaged I mean while they are trading blows. They will then step back out of range of the apponent and take some deep breaths to get the oxygen back in the blood. Practice and it will become very natural. Hardening the body can never hurt you. It will help you with speed and power and yes it will help some with your ability to take a punch to the body. The only way to do that is to work out. You do not necesarily have to lift weights to do this but you do have to add resistance training to your regement. This means push-ups ( all variations), pull-ups (all variations) and sit-ups. you should also add a decent cardio work out. I would recommend runnning or biking or jump rope. Better yet alternate through all three. If you have access to a pool, do some laps. It is not easy for most people to get "ripped". The only way to get "ripped" is to have a propper diet. This is where I fall off the band wagon by the way. Some people are blessed with insanely high metabolisms but most are not. If you want to be tone what ever the reason then you need to drink gallons of water a week and cut fat from you diet. Proper diet is the key to a lean body.


I hope this helped some.
Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## dubljay (Jun 21, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Are you referring this question at me?


 
No to Hanzo... because he started the thread.  Sorry 'bout the lack of direction for my response.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 21, 2004)

dubljay said:
			
		

> No to Hanzo... because he started the thread.  Sorry 'bout the lack of direction for my response.



Ok, cool. I thought it was directed at me.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 21, 2004)

no particular reason. i just want to get my boddy conditioned like master. he is slim but very hard. he take hits very well.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 21, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> no particular reason. i just want to get my boddy conditioned like master. he is slim but very hard. he take hits very well.


I suppose that's as good as reason as any.  The only advice I can think to give is to turn up the intensity of your training as much as possible, in every way, and if you are seeking to be like your instructor then ask him for advice.


----------



## SenseiGR (Jun 21, 2004)

Learn the breathing kata "Sanchin", from the Goju-ryu system.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jul 30, 2004)

Dont under-estimate the strength of your breathing to take hits.I think alot of us have been "winded" before and it truly sucks.It happens when we are struck (ussually the stomach or soft tissue below the chest) when we have just drawn in a breath and our lungs are full of air.If you feel an attack coming on or you are sparring and lose balance and know you are about to be hit good and proper then exhale that air.You can also turn it into a Kiai to get the air out better and intimidate your oponent.

Also an obvious technique to absorbing blows is to tense yourself up without keeling over too much.If you are aware your gonna get nailed in the gut,exhale air and tense up,its a good combination and you will absorb the strike well...

But hey there are just some strikes that you WILL get hammered with,and the best thing to do is focus on balance,speed,flow and good technique...or just run


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 30, 2004)

The "extreme martial arts" show on Discovery a while back made an interesting point about this. The conditioning we do alongwith the constant blows we take the body into armor. We fave amazing power in our full power kicks, the guys on the show were measured at over 2,000 PSI. Many of us have taken full power blows to the body, but that kind of pressure should crush our bones. I have a student who is having trouble taking body shots, it's mostly in his mind but, I am having him do a stomoch work out so that he will build the muscles and confidence.  

Here are a couple excercises you can do.
1. V-ups - it is basically a crunch and leg raise at the same time. Try to do 50, they aren't easy.
2. side to side crunches - work the obliques(spelling?)at least 50
3. medicine ball - there are a lot of excercises that are good with this but, this one you can even do with a basket ball if you don't have access to a medicine ball. You nee to lay down on your back and toss the ball a little into the air and let it land on your stomch. Don't tighten your stoach until it is right about to hit. The quick tensing and releasing of the muscles is a great work out, and the ball hitting your stomach helps you get used to it. This is better with a partner to drop the ball over your stomach though. Do this about 30 times.

These grouped in one session once a day.

Lemme know if these help you out any.


----------



## The Kai (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a drill from GM Alemany that works great for impact conditioning.

Stand in a fighting stance between two partners (one is left foot forward, other is right foot forward).  Face left side partner, as he delivers a right (lead) roundhouse kick to your stomach, let it strike you and counter with a reverse punch to the stomach.  Pivot to face right side, Partner Right roundhouse (lead) to your stomach, let it hit, counter with reverse punch.  Do in rounds of 2 minutes.  Trains you to get hit and not stop fighting


----------

